# Ideas for crafts with horseshoes



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Coolest thing I saw was a clock made out of a draft shoe. The face was leather, tooled and mounted behind the shoe, which framed it.

You can make hooks and racks out of them. My farrier made a wind chime memorial out of a deceased horse's shoes.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Coolest thing I saw was a clock made out of a draft shoe. The face was leather, tooled and mounted behind the shoe, which framed it.
> 
> You can make hooks and racks out of them. My farrier made a wind chime memorial out of a deceased horse's shoes.


i really like those ideas! Thanks!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Made a name plate out of mine


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

BornToRun said:


> Made a name plate out of mine


Maybe I could make one to hang up in my room!


----------

